

Any web developers in Chicago survive Snowpocalypse? - lphiechim15

Hi, first time posting. I'm a newbie on Hacker News and have no programming background, so I hope I'm not intruding. In fact, I'm a resident physician but am an avid follower and fan of the startup community. Unfortunately, there are no established incubators out here in Chicago or at least I haven't seen any on Groupon. Anybody have good advice or resources on finding a technical co-founder out here in the bitterly cold Midwest? I'm ready to get some of my not-so-stupid ideas off the ground. Would love to partner with any skilled web developers who are enthusiastic and not just interested in getting free medical marijuana prescriptions. :)&#60;p&#62;Your feedback is appreciated. Thanks!
lphiechim15@hotmail.com
======
andre3k1
<http://www.theincubator.com/> is located on Davis St in Evanston (adjacent to
Northwestern University's campus).

Do you have an idea of what are looking to develop? Feel free to share as HN
is trustworthy (no one is going to steal your idea).

Also, what do you bring to the table? I'm assuming you have access to capital
or something along those lines.

~~~
lphiechim15
I have visited and toured the Technology Innovation Center. My impression is
that it provides resources for a wide gamut of startups and less specifically
for web startups. I will definitely send out feelers again to their listserv.
Thanks for your suggestions.

I have a couple of ideas I'm looking to develop. One of which attempts to
shake up the online dating scene and another centers around a hyperlocal
communication platform.

